# Déchetteries de travailleurs poubellisés



## Voce

Salve a tutti!

Un articolo che sto traducendo riguarda la vicenda di un pastore riformato svizzero francese licenziato dalla propria chiesa che alla fine di un digiuno di protesta spiega le sue ragioni in una conferenza stampa. A un certo punto si pronuncia sulla "brutalità" del diritto del lavoro svizzero che non soltanto permette di licenziare in tronco un dipendente, ma impedisce anche al Tribunale del lavoro di costringere il datore di lavoro alla sua riassunzione. A questo punto dice la seguente frase:

"Il se pourrait que la prospérité de notre pays se fasse sur des *déchetteries de travailleurs poubellisés* par une loi brutale, a également plaidé Daniel Fatzer".

Ho tentato invano una traduzione letterale e ho finito per rendere la frase come segue:

"Vien da pensare che il nostro paese prosperi sulla pelle di lavoratori *gettati via in discarica* da una legge brutale, ha affermato ancora Daniel Fatzer".

Ho però ancora forti dubbi sulla mia interpretazione e per questo chiedo il vostro aiuto, per il quale sono riconoscente sin d'ora.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce.
"La rottamazione dei lavoratori, cestinati/gettati nella pattumiera"?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao a tutti e due .
Mi piace la traduzione di Necsus . Rende bene l'idea che viene espressa in modo scorretto in francese.


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Necsus e un grazie anche a Matou per la conferma!

"Rottamazione" è proprio il termine che cercavo, ma continuava a sfuggirmi: "Vien da pensare che il nostro paese prosperi sulla *rottamazione di lavoratori gettati nella pattumiera* da una legge brutale".

Ciao!


----------



## albyz

ciao a tutti!

a me la frase in francese piace molto (l'idea di costruire su macerie). Matou, mi interesserebbe sapere che cosa ha di scorretto... qualcosa mi sfugge. 
Proporrei:
_Vien da pensare/Potrebbe essere_ che la prosperità del nostro paese si costruisca su discariche di lavoratori _gettati nella spazzatura/rottamati _da una legge brutale....


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Albyz ,
En lisant ta traduction, je me dis que tu as raison et que j'ai tort, mais je ne comprenais pas bien l'usage de déchetterie .


----------



## albyz

ciao Matou,
à vrai dire tu n'as pas totalement tort, car avec le sens premier de poubelliser on transformerait les travailleurs en réceptacles à ordures!!! De quoi s'en mettre plein les poches. (...ça n'a rien de drôle, en fait)


----------



## Voce

albyz said:


> ciao a tutti!
> 
> a me la frase in francese piace molto (l'idea di costruire su macerie). Matou, mi interesserebbe sapere che cosa ha di scorretto... qualcosa mi sfugge.
> Proporrei:
> _Vien da pensare/Potrebbe essere_ che la prosperità del nostro paese si costruisca su discariche di lavoratori _gettati nella spazzatura/rottamati _da una legge brutale....



Ciao, Albyz!

Sto continuando a riflettere sulla frase in questione e mi sembra che la tua proposta si avvicini ancora meglio al senso della frase originale.

Rifacendomi al tuo suggerimento potrei perciò renderla così: "Vien da pensare che la prosperità del nostro paese si costruisca su *discariche di lavoratori gettati nella pattumiera* da una legge brutale".

Pensate che possa andare?


----------



## Necsus

Hmm... capisco e apprezzo la lettura, ma "discarica di lavoratori" mi pare abbastanza curioso. Io francamente non userei il termine _discarica_, perché diventerebbe una ridondanza/ripetizione, visto che poi mettiamo pattumiera/spazzatura, e perché a rigore la discarica è il luogo fisico in cui vanno a finire i rifiuti, non i rifiuti stessi. Allora forse a questo punto si potrebbe dire "su cumuli/mucchi/cataste di lavoratori gettati nella spazzatura/pattumiera".


----------



## Voce

Necsus said:


> Hmm... capisco e apprezzo la lettura, ma "discarica di lavoratori" mi pare abbastanza curioso. Io francamente non userei il termine _discarica_, perché diventerebbe una ridondanza/ripetizione, visto che poi mettiamo pattumiera/spazzatura, e perché a rigore la discarica è il luogo fisico in cui vanno a finire i rifiuti, non i rifiuti stessi. Allora forse a questo punto si potrebbe dire "su cumuli/mucchi/cataste di lavoratori gettati nella spazzatura/pattumiera".



In effetti. Necsus, "discarica di lavoratori" non suona bene nemmeno a me. 
Alla luce delle tue osservazioni faccio un nuovo tentativo:
"Vien da pensare che la prosperità del nostro paese si costruisca su *cumuli di lavoratori gettati nella pattumiera* da una legge brutale".


----------



## Necsus

O anche "gettati nella discarica", se vuoi.


----------



## Voce

Necsus said:


> O anche "gettati nella discarica", se vuoi.


----------



## albyz

Il termine discarica/déchetterie ha il vantaggio di essere un luogo edificabile .
E' vero che alcune proposte peccano di ripetizione, e inoltre non è possibile gettare un cumulo nella pattumiera perché non entra (il cumulo si forma dopo) 
Si potrebbe tagliare la testa al toro con:
Vien da pensare che la prosperità del nostro paese si costruisca su discariche di lavoratori _rottamati/spazzati via_ da una legge brutale


----------

